# where do you fish?



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

hey i know we arent supposed to talk about locations and stuff but i am just curious to see where everyone likes to fish. lake of the woods is my favorite for sure but i like some lakes near "DL" or Detroit Lakes. I've also heard about the great fishing on Red Lake, but I went there this summer and we only caught a few small ones the whole week there. I know that we probably just had very bad luck, but still...


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I love fishing ottertail........the structure in the lake is crazy :homer:


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

i like red lake but it is usually always hard winds and rougher than anything and i hate that but LOW(lake of the woods) or Bemidji.


----------



## Rapala1 (Oct 17, 2008)

I fish Lake Nockamixon in Pennsylvania all walleye are 20 plus inches...never saw one smaller there.


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

I have tons of luck at Area lake in Becker county....


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

I like rivers...If'n it flows..there I go's.
:biggrin:


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rapala1 said:


> I fish Lake Nockamixon in Pennsylvania all walleye are 20 plus inches...never saw one smaller there.


wow thats pretty cool, i know that in some of the lakes i fish, they have to stock them big because or else the northerns will get them.


----------



## buckgun'r (Oct 9, 2008)

lake of the wood..huge walleye there.


----------



## BALLA11 (Oct 8, 2008)

Pelican Lakes in Minnesota has some good Walleye and they have some big Large mouth and Northerns


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Small lakes in ND are the best. Fished LOW and hated every second of it. Every time someone would set the hook there were are about 10 boats running over to get to that spot. I was up there twice and caught a ton of fish, we seemed to be the only people in the area catching fish though.
MN people lindy rigs sucks, use bottom bouncers and use that $600 trolling motor you bought.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

what you do on LOW is go somewhere away from where you really want to fish and flash the landing net quite a few times. Then work your way thru the following crowd back to the exact area you want to fish...and be sneaky with your net when you get there!

Actually, LOW is huge water without a lot of variety of structure, so it often (not always) doesn't matter...fishing the sandbars or the mudflats, just keep on movin' and don't be afraid to get away from the crowd.

or just anchor, throw a frozen shiner or leech on the jig, and wait for 'em to come to you (that was most of last year, anyway)


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i go to ely every year for the opener. we take boats out that have these wheels that fold down so u can portage them. its really neat. and the scenery is like the boundary waters its just great. we got to the last lake we could get to and wedidnt catch a walleye that was under 24 inches. that was a blast. we have a cabin on blackduck lake. the fishing is hit and miss there but u can catch a walleye guaranteed. we also fish red lake. its not even worth going there to keep two fish. we went there three years ago when there was a lot of walleyes but it was catch and release. we caught 54 walleyes in three hours with three people. it was a cast a fish. now that is fun!!!! as for ice fishing LOW.


----------



## van i am (Jan 28, 2009)

I am an easterner and fish the susquhanna river in maryland. I have the rare opertuntity to fish tidal walleye. the river is full of them and the fishing is only getting better. average size is 24 inch. biggest i have landed is 33inch. I catch most of theese at night in the shallow riffles .
best tactic is to cast a broken back reble in 7 inch blue and silver.
letting the bait swing down and across. snaking its way alonfg the surface. i catch many strippers in the 10 to 20 pound class in the same water useing the same tactic.


----------

